# New Studio Scale X-Wing kit.



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

I have been working on this the last few months started 2 years ago the same time I started my Y-wing kit but it was put on the backburner to finish the Y-wing first but it's finally finished here are some shots of the 1st casting built and painted.


----------



## hubert (May 3, 2008)

*Just beautiful...*

I am constantly amazed at the work and models I see today. This is just really nice work.

Its hard to tell the scale (other than description) without anything in the picture. Perhaps a banana (LOL).

Is (or will) this kit be for sale?


----------



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

hubert said:


> I am constantly amazed at the work and models I see today. This is just really nice work.
> 
> Its hard to tell the scale (other than description) without anything in the picture. Perhaps a banana (LOL).
> 
> Is (or will) this kit be for sale?


Anyone familiar with Star Wars studio scale Models knows they are not small, I know people call other models studio scale like the New Revel of Germany X-wing or the Pro-shop X-wing, if it's 1:24th scale it's not studio scale here is a sense of scale shot like holding a Eagle Lol, the kit has been out now for a couple of weeks.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Beautiful work, you should be proud.


----------



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

PixelMagic said:


> Beautiful work, you should be proud.


Thanks PixelMagic! I am very proud of this kit took many months of making the patterns but all the hard work paid off once the 1st one was casted built and painted I just had to sit and look at it Lol.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

It's another beauty Ray. Any plans for a TIE Fighter?


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

you scratched the whole thing? is a kit going to be done?


----------



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

robn1 said:


> It's another beauty Ray. Any plans for a TIE Fighter?


Thanks Robin I need a break from doing Star Wars kits it was over 2 years spent on the Y and X wing I may want to build a once off of something for fun or finish up two boats I have been building.


----------



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

Nektu said:


> you scratched the whole thing? is a kit going to be done?


Yes this a kit that I made and sell already.


----------



## morrihl1 (Jan 19, 2008)

Is there information on how to purchase this kit? Thanks


----------



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

morrihl1 said:


> Is there information on how to purchase this kit? Thanks


http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=67403


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

You knocked this outta the park, Ray!! Beauty!!


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

are the wings fixed in the open position? K


----------



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

Buc said:


> You knocked this outta the park, Ray!! Beauty!!


Thanks Buc!


----------



## ResinRay (May 20, 2014)

Nektu said:


> are the wings fixed in the open position? K


Yes I designed the kit to be a fixed wing model if someone wanted it to be articulated with a little work they can make it so, plus I did it this way because I have never seen a studio scale x-wing displayed with the wings closed.


----------

